# blackhawk ultra



## jcjarmon (Jun 14, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

Want to know more about it, its my primary machine in my profile. The best word I can use to describe it would be "Excessive". But it works very well. Sound is provided by three Sony sound bars, two mounted on the front side, over and under the displays, the third is in the back, connected by a wireless link i made in the lab I work for. Low frequency sound comes from a pair of Sony subs sitting on the floor. It stays a mess most of the time. The Rosewill case allows me to run two fairly small PS's, only 600 watts, but they do the job. I haven't made any modifications to the case yet, i really haven't had to, the case is everything I could ask for. Any ideas would be appreciated. I don't know of anything that would make it any faster. I'm not a gamer, so frame-rate doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello there,
For what do you use so many screens ? What's the ussefull thing/s about it ?


----------



## jcjarmon (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> Hello there,
> For what do you use so many screens ? What's the ussefull thing/s about it ?



I design homes in my spare time. It allows me to have multiple 2d and 3d views of house plans. When I'm done, I can do a 3D fly throw of the home. Gives the buyer an virtual reality rendering of the house before its even built, including furnishings and lighting. The graphics power is more important than the CPU power, so I'm constantly looking for better video cards. Time for another upgrade in the next month.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, I thought my six-monitor setup was excessive, but no more!  I can imagine how impressive and helpful this must be for the buyers to get a good look of their new home. I'm using my independent screens for multitasking purposes, they are all driven by a single HD7970, no way of going back to a 3 screen setup for me. 

Your case looks nice, hope that grey stuff at the front isn't dust... as for future upgrades, you know you could do a lot better than using AOC monitors.  Aside from that, your specs are top-notch. True, it's not a Case Mod, but something refreshingly different! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 15, 2015)

I voted 6/10 because:

Voting for the screen setup and general purpose of this system (and not being a jealous crybaby)


----------



## jcjarmon (Jun 16, 2015)

I got the AOC screens dirt cheap, I'm  currently looking for a set of Samsung in the 20 to 22 inch range. I don't want to go over 23 inches because of the way I have them mounted, but the AOCs aren't bad on display port. My air compressor and air brush set came today. So were probably gonna be going to Ferrari red on the case. and drives, All the internal cards are gonna get strip down to their bare boards, and the fans replaced with leds, and the covers sprayed Yellow or white. Make some color combination suggestions that would look good under black light. That's the next thing I'm thinking. I've got this big, massive case to work with, might as well dress it up.


----------



## xinox73 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you not a gamer with so much screens, then you are a hacker


----------



## jcjarmon (Jul 15, 2015)

No I'm a Network Security Consultant. If I was a hacker, I would have some evil name like, Connoisseur!! Oh, wait a minute, maybe I'll just shut up now.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra case here too. It _is_ massive, but it is a well thought out design with a ton of features in it.
Getting ready to install three R9-290X Sapphire Tri-X GPUs in it. (for a while anyways)
Then it will be just two until I build my X99 Box.


----------



## jcjarmon (Jul 15, 2015)

Forget X99, think Intel C606. What could you do with 80 PCIe lanes, and 48 cores. That's what were going to in my neck of the woods. Not to mention 128GB of Ram, with the option of upgrading to 2tb,


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry, but it made me think of "Sliver" the 1990's Sharon Stone film  







[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 15, 2015)

wow that monitors, btw you need to arrange those cables, kinda annoying cables everywhere


----------



## jcjarmon (Jul 15, 2015)

Actually, I'm working on that right now. I had a lot of work to do putting my new desk together, but with it done, I'm gonna tie everything up neat, hidden behind the board the monitors are mounted on. Should look very neat when I done.


----------



## Oasis (May 23, 2022)

I voted 9/10 because:

So many monitors!!


----------

